# GIVEAWAY FINALISTS - DRAWING 10/12!!!!!!!!!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks again to Gadus Calls for the sponsorship, someone is getting a really nice custom call!










Remember, whosever number is the final cent on the NASDAQ close on 10/12 is the winner.

Alright already.....here's the 10 finalists:

1 - JRB
2 - big drift
3 - Fins_n_fur
4 - nickle ditch
5 - Squeeker
6 - seabass
7 - Shu
8 - Ref
9 - goose_killer90
0 - duckslayer

Good luck guys!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck guys


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

good luck guys..... and thanks a bunch Chris....


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck guys. Thanks for letting all of us have a chance at the call.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

fingers are crossed.....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If only I were in the top 10. I would make some large trades to influence the market! :toofunny:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man I need a new duck call!!
Thanks for the chance though!!! :beer:


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrates all to the top ten winners


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Good luck! Thanks for the opportunity to participate Chris.

Trigger


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

ATTN: This just in, a name has been added to the list do to sticky paper. It turns out that the name seagulhunter4life was attached to another piece of paper that was drawn. At first it went unoticed but someone will soon find it.

It sure does feel good to be back in the hunt for the call. Good Luck


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

WHOOO-HOOO!!!!! LUCKY #7!!!!!!!!!

THANKS GADUS DUCK CALLS!!!

THANKS NODAK OUTDOORS!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats Shu!

I'll ship to your address on file. If it's changed please let me know.

Thanks again Gadus for the giveaway.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Scu....You lucky duck


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

SO CLOSE!!! congrats shu


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats!! let us know how you like it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Just received it in the mail yesterday. I worked with it awhile last night and on the way to work today......SWEET CALL!!!!!

Thanks again Gadus Duck Calls and Nodak Outdoors!

Dave


----------

